# plan it x fest?



## Matt Derrick (Apr 2, 2007)

just wondering if anyone out there had any info on plan it x fest 2007. the former website looks like it's been nabbed by some stupid cybersquatter company.


----------



## danvan (Apr 2, 2007)

what are cyber squatters?


----------



## iago (Apr 2, 2007)

i bet if we all email chrisclavin at yahoo.com well get some answers


----------



## G_Jones (Apr 2, 2007)

There is no fest this year. 2nd paragraph has the info.

http://www.plan-it-x.com/news.html

Post edited by: G_Jones, at: 2007/04/02 17:30


----------



## G_Jones (Apr 2, 2007)

*danvan wrote:*


> what are cyber squatters?



[ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cybersquatting[/ame]


----------

